# vinyl siding and foundation question



## r0lsen (Oct 20, 2016)

I am in the middle of ripping off cedar siding that was incorrectly installed(no house wrap of any kind and not enough overlap) needless to say I have some sheathing to replace. I am putting up vinyl siding. Back to my question, after ripping off the siding in one area I noticed that the foundation is protruding out about 1in to 1 1/4in from the wall on one end and 20ft away on the other end, the house protrudes about 3/4in. How can I get the siding to overhang the foundation. I was thinking of making some sort of giant tapered shim. Any thought would be much appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 21, 2016)

Got a picture?
Any reason you can not shim it out with plywood at least 4" wide that gets tap conned to the foundation?
Once the house wrap and siding goes on it will all be hidden so it does not have to be perfect.
If I was doing it after the plywood was up I'd wrap it at the bottom with coil stock that runs up the wall at least 6".
Install the starter strip so the locking hem sits just below the shims, make sure to use a level and snap a chalk line set to where the top of the starter strip will sit to make sure it's level and straight.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2016)

Usually when we do concrete foundation we put a pore strip on the outside top which leave a gap for the siding to run down over the concrete for 1". do you have that.


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 21, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Usually when we do concrete foundation we put a *pore strip* on the outside top which leave a gap for the siding to run down over the concrete for 1". do you have that.



...pore strip...


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> ...pore strip...



You build the outside of the forms first. 
Figure the height of the foundation and snap a line at that elevation. Nail a 1x2  at that line. The 1x2 is the pore strip, when you pore the concrete you level the top to the top of the pore strip.
When all is stripped away there is a 1x2 void at the top of the foundation on the outside.

In the old day the 3/4 sheeting would continue down and fill that void.
Now with 1/2" sheeting we install the plate out 1/4" over the void and the sheeting is extended down 1". That keeps the sheeting away from the concrete while giving backing for siding that is extended down to hide the void.

All that is in a perfect world and most times it works. With a situation like the OP has, there are a few things that might have been done when it was built.
The easiest would have been to change that wall from 2x4 studs to 2x6  or from 2x6 to 2x8 and make the house a little bigger on this side.

We are always at the limit to how close we are to the property line but that is only measure before the concrete is pored and most inspectors understand that crap happens.

The other more ugly fix is to get the diamond blade in the saw and make that void or make it deeper.

Or this might be the place to just add 1" of foam and make the rest a lot easier to hide.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2016)

By now, you have figured out that "pore" = pour :thbup:


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> By now, you have figured out that "pore" = pour :thbup:



Some of us build houses and others check our poor spelling:thbup:


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2016)

....................


----------



## r0lsen (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll post a picture tomorrow unless you all can see in the dark.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 21, 2016)

Nodody gets any extra points for proper spealing.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Nodody gets any extra points for proper spealing.


Wait till the questions come up on whether you meant 'grave' or 'gravel' in the other thread...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2016)

r0lsen said:


> I'll post a picture tomorrow unless you all can see in the dark.



tapering it that far will be very noticeable and at the corner, just won't work.

Cutting the concrete back isn't as hard as it sounds, fairly simple jig up for a nice line. Yours is a bad one so it would require an 8" circ. saw with 8" diamond blade.


----------



## r0lsen (Oct 22, 2016)

Here are two pictures of what I am talking about.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2016)

Have you started somewhere, that you want to match the height of the starter strip.
How far below the top of the concrete do you want to start your siding.

Shimming it out can be done if it is not at the corner but that would show a big bulge.
 Cover the whole wall with foam maybe 1 1/2 inches

Cutting a ledge in the concrete solves all the problems but it is still there to see.


----------



## r0lsen (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the help nealtw.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 24, 2016)

That picture helps alot.
I'd be bending a piece of coil stock to act as Z molding out over that slab to prevent water from getting in, and padding the wall out with foam.
I've had to do this job many times, mostly from someone trying to enclose a porch.
I had one that the wall bowed out 1-1/2 in the middle of the wall of all places, and they had laid the bottom plate right over the old deck boards.
I had to use a combination of 1", 1/2" and some fan fold.
Vinyl siding floats so a small amount of step is not going to show.
When done the wall was flat.


----------



## r0lsen (Oct 29, 2016)

What I ended up doing was, I used a PT 1 x 3 and placed it an inch (i think) above where the house and foundation meet and place the starter strip on that. The starter strip hung about an 1.5in below the foundation. I laid a bead of caulked along where the house meets the foundation.


----------

